# Whats This Stuff Mean?



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok.....been lurking for a short while and just signed up. Been a longtime member of RVNet, which is how I heard about this new found addiction, ah I mean informitive camping tool.

I am pretty well up on internet slang for discussion forums. I admin a few myself.

Now I noticed that theres a lot of SOB's here. This one is new to me.

You see where I am going with this. Either this site is full of people that are well....SOB"S or SOB means something else.

Help the new guy out...whats it mean?


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Some Other Brand (not an Outback)


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

By the way, welcome!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL it means "Some Other Brand" Anyway







to our cult eh I mean Outback forum. BTW where you from and do you have a Outback?

Bill N7OQ


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks....I was wondering about that.

I am from Milford Mass and we have SOB







but are ordering a 21rs for 08.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Wecome to the site!

Brother?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jake!
















Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

KampinwitKids said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just_a_Jake said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

21RS................yessssssssss

Good call!

Welcome to the Outback.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

campmg said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?
[/quote]
We are both from MA but Kampin knows from my name that I am a firefighter, as is he. Jake is not my name. Jake is another name for firefighter.

Also, thanks for the warm welcome everyone..lIt was one heck of a party


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to da group


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Just_a_Jake said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?
[/quote]
We are both from MA but Kampin knows from my name that I am a firefighter, as is he. Jake is not my name. Jake is another name for firefighter.

[/quote]

Learn something new everyday. Welcome!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Just_a_Jake said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?
[/quote]
We are both from MA but Kampin knows from my name that I am a firefighter, as is he. Jake is not my name. Jake is another name for firefighter.

Also, thanks for the warm welcome everyone..lIt was one heck of a party








[/quote]

uh-oh.......so am I suppose to be saying Pig when I refer to Rick?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

W







E







L







C







O







M







E

to the Klan, er, group.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome!

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to 
the cult
the clan
the tribe
*
WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!
*



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> uh-oh.......so am I suppose to be saying Pig when I refer to Rick?


 I 'spose that's entirely up to you, Tawnya, but...um....uh.....maybe you should have tried that about a month ago when he wan't so mobil..... Just sayin'...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> uh-oh.......so am I suppose to be saying Pig when I refer to Rick?


 I 'spose that's entirely up to you, Tawnya, but...um....uh.....maybe you should have tried that about a month ago when he wan't so mobil..... Just sayin'...

[/quote]
oh, not to worry my friend, I tortured him!







I am still safe, he can't outrun me yet and I hid his gun belt and gear. I'm safe......................................right?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BeachHut said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?
[/quote]
We are both from MA but Kampin knows from my name that I am a firefighter, as is he. Jake is not my name. Jake is another name for firefighter.

[/quote]

Learn something new everyday. Welcome!
[/quote]
Hmmm, must be my age or something. I assumed that everything was A-Okay with you since "Just Jake" was a response from Jimmy Cagney (and others) in some of the old movies when asked how things were.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> uh-oh.......so am I suppose to be saying Pig when I refer to Rick?


 I 'spose that's entirely up to you, Tawnya, but...um....uh.....maybe you should have tried that about a month ago when he wan't so mobil..... Just sayin'...
[/quote]

"Welcome to the Dark Side Luke"
















Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME and enjoy the 21RS and the site !!

DT


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









You might never go back !!









Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe a local term....'Jake'







Been a 'Jake' 20 years and never heard the term. As said, learn something new every day









Welcome









Add your info here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry225039

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

how many of you were once a "jock"? "jerk?'







just funnin-and making posts cuz Tami said I have to


----------



## engine20 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a Jake? without "Jakes" i would be doing the overhaul myself. I'de rather let the new guys do it!


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

engine20 said:


> Just a Jake? without "Jakes" i would be doing the overhaul myself. I'de rather let the new guys do it!


Jakes doesnt mean new on the job...Its pretty much just a term used in the Northeast.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Another brother nearby! Welcome to the club, neighbor. 3 guys from my job live in Milford, Hopedale, and Northbridge. The world is getting smaller every minute.

Steve


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers board. Enjoy the chatter.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Brother?


Ahh I see that we are. It takes one to know one right. Nice to meet ya!
[/quote]
Huh?? OK, what did I miss???








[/quote]

They're both from MA?
[/quote]
We are both from MA but Kampin knows from my name that I am a firefighter, as is he. Jake is not my name. Jake is another name for firefighter.

[/quote]

Learn something new everyday. Welcome!
[/quote]
Hmmm, must be my age or something. I assumed that everything was A-Okay with you since "Just Jake" was a response from Jimmy Cagney (and others) in some of the old movies when asked how things were.
[/quote]

What does "jake" mean and where did it come from you ask.......

The story I always heard was that back in the day, WAY back in the day (fire engines where pulled by hand or horse), the bed was the most expensive piece of furniture a family owned. It was assembled and disassembled with a hand tool commonly known as a 'J' Key (this key was used to prevent theft) . If a person's home caught on fire a good fireman could get the bed disassembled and out of the house before it was destroyed using the 'J' Key. Homeowners and sometimes other Firemen would yell for the "J-key", hence a good fireman was known as a Jake.

oh, and "just a jake" can you make the Vermont Fall Rally in Sept?
This will be my first OB rally, it looks to be a great time!

Brian


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought Jake was a Brake for 18 wheelers?

I hope you are not my brother in a costume because if you are, there goes the neighborhood.

again, welcome, join a rally


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Kampin...

I would love to go to that rally but I dont think we will have our camper by then. We went to a few rallies in the past and had a great time. I always came back about 10 lb's heavier without fail.

We'll make the next one for sure!


----------

